# Not getting full internet speed that my ISP says i should be getting



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am getting significantly less speed than what my ISP says i should be getting. They did line tests and can see nothing wrong.

ISP : TPG (Australia)

Connection type : ADSL 2+

Modem : TP-Link W8960N (brand new)

Security software : microsoft security essentials

Modem is connected directly to the phone socket with no other devices on the line. I tested with another computer, same issue. I am connected to the modem with a ethernet cable (also brand new).

Ipconfig (i don't know why i have so many tunnel adapters, i can't see them in network center) : 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Question>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Question-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-96-77-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5973:6288:5665:5386%30(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 1 April, 2013 5:12:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 2 April, 2013 5:12:23 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 207678313
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-86-CA-3D-60-EB-69-96-77-8D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-05-3F-00-CB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-CB-38-21-4D-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-99-F0-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::599:f0ed(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6040:b6cb:bb5d:b4a3%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.153.240.237(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 1 April, 2013 11:03:23 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 1 April, 2014 11:03:35 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::500:1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 578451956
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-86-CA-3D-60-EB-69-96-77-8D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{053F00CB-B8AE-4FC8-A893-49207F77533C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5C016608-A521-444C-BE3C-61311639C160}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9562876-E7D2-41FD-A40F-5CC7F0C8A72F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E36019BF-902E-4039-BF04-4C8CDA6427AF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 24:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:143a:2333:3f57:fe9a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::143a:2333:3f57:fe9a%28(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Question>

Also as of late, i am also getting repeated lag spikes while playing online games, everything freezes for a few seconds, sometimes resulting in disconnections. I've done line quality tests at both m ISP site and pingtest.com, and there is no packet loss or noticeable jitter.

I have the latest drivers for my NIC.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

with just one pc connected to the modem by cable and nothing else running - run the Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test 

what speed are you being quoted , and after running the tests a few times , what speed do you get (you said significant , if 80% or above , that would be quite normal)

you maybe able to see the speed quoted on the router status page
user manual here
TD-W8960N - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I was being quoted something like 1000 kbps upload (which is like 1 mbps upload i believe), but speedtest reports 0.5-0.6 upload.

Ive tried using bandwith control to give myself all the bandwith before running speedtest, no change in results.

I will try disconnecting the other computers and doing a speedtest, dont think it will change anything though...

Current lan stats : http://easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/591/4609246722.png

I keep getting a 400 bad request error when navigating the router settings. Is this normal?

My router doesn't have a speed section in the status page unfortunately.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

According to that you have 1 Mbps up and 14 Mbps down.

Since that router does not support gigabit like your nic does I would suggest setting your nic to 100mb not auto. This is in the advance tab of the nics properties for speed and duplex. So you want 100mb full duplex.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I tried setting my NIC to 100 mb full duplex but im not seeing any change in speed...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sometimes gig nic talking to a 100mb nic won't negociate well together which is why the suggested change was made.

Time to call your isp and have them do a line and modem check. May want to do a speed test [speedtest.net] and email them that capture.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You may be able to check this in your router, but generally if the Upload packets exceed those of the Download it indicates an infection - so it may be prudent to run an anti-malware/Rootkit scan.

A Google will give you some to choose from as some are more robust than others.

I rely on the free version of MBAM and NPE with an occasional scan with ESET's free online scan - occasional because with all the boxes ticked, it can take over 2hrs and you need to disable the AV aspect of your current AV prior to clicking on Scan.

Also, have you checked to see if there's any improvement in Safe Mode with Networking ?


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

My ISP already did a line test, they can see nothing wrong. I don't think they can do a modem check, what does that involve? My ISP can't suggest anything except that my brand new modem may be faulty, but that won't explain how the modem is showing us getting the full speed which we should be getting, only speedtest differing.

I recently got help in the anti-malware sub forum, ran a lot of tests, got rid of some spyware...but found nothing critical. Transmitted packets in my router settings are more than received, i could try running MBAM again but i don't think it will find anything...

I will try doing a speedtest in safemode.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Modem check allows them to actually talk to the modem. By the sounds of they already have done so unless their check only does to the local central office where their equipment is. That is not a test to your house which is what a modem test does.

But since your router is modem/router combo they may not be able to do this.

A upload test is also only as good as the receiving server. Find the one closest to you. Try a couple of different test sites to see if there is a difference.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

No change in doing speedtests in safe mode with networking.

I get <20 ms latency by doing my ISP's speedtest, gives about the same result as speedtest.net. I tried doing a couple of different speed test, no noticeable change in results except for one speed test giving me slightly higher upload speeds.

I also noticed that sometimes the speedtest will "freeze" for a few seconds and give me inaccurate results, which i guess is what is causing the lag spikes in games. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

do a tracert to your isp web site and post the results for review.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tracing route to ADSL Internet Broadband ISP - ADSL2 ADSL2+ DSL Home Phone Mobile [203.26.27.38]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192-168-1-1.tpgi.com.au [192.168.1.1]
2 17 ms 17 ms 17 ms syd-sot-ken2-bras2-lo20.tpgi.com.au [10.20.21.19
9]
3 18 ms 18 ms 17 ms syd-sot-ken2-csw2-tg-3-1.tpgi.com.au [202.7.214.
29]
4 18 ms 18 ms 18 ms ADSL Internet Broadband ISP - ADSL2 ADSL2+ DSL Home Phone Mobile [203.26.27.38]

Trace complete.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Disconnected all other computers from the modem and ran a speedtest. No change in results.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Also noticed that browsing pages seems to "freeze" for a few seconds where there is no progress on loading the page, probably lag spikes.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

ISP insists there are no congestion issues and keeps suggesting the modem "may" be faulty.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm guessing this is packet loss of some kind?

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Request timed out.
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=58
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Random time outs.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a single Time Out on Google the other day but don't have any noticeable browsing problems.

Either revert the DNS to Auto or try Open DNS - 208.67.222.222 / 208.67.220.220

Have you also tried the speed tests using another browser ?

As line tests have proved negative and no change with other computers, are you able to try another router from either a friend or family member ?

You could also put your problem to TP-Link support as it could be the router, as they like anything else can be defective out of the box.

*Edit...*After you've changed the DNS settings it's best to run these two cmds from the cmd prompt.

*ipconfig /flushdns*
*ipconfig /registerdns*


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

My DNS was already set to auto.

Speedtests with IE show no difference.

No spare router to test with unfortunately.

Sent an email to tp-link, waiting on a reply.

Tracerts to google show that im getting packet loss right on the second hop...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your tracert is excellent.
But since you have packet loss at the first hop I would say your isp is right. Replace your modem. If you have a modem router combo that's unfortunate since you will need to replace the whole unit.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Couldn't it also mean that there's something wrong with the line that the ISP line test can't detect? Or things like the phone cable wiring.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Line testing isn't rocket science. If they did the test and say nothing is wrong you can either believe they tested or not.

Usually if there is a problem with phone wiring you know it right out of the gate due to static or popping on the line along with poor voice quality.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you use microfilters or ADSL faceplates with the phone sockets Down Under to split the phone from the broadband ?


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, let's see what TP-link support says. I hope the warranty procedure isn't too complicated.

I'm not using any filters, the modem is connected to the phone socket directly and i don't have the phone connected.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd figured that, rather than speculating further until the router could be eliminated as the cause - just wanted to clarify what you use down there as they can sometimes be troublesome.

If you have a corded phone that you can plug in instead of the router, you can do your own basic line test by dialling any single digit and the line should be silent - any hisses or crackles will indicate a phone fault which will interfere with broadband, but I'd go with Wand3r3r.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, with only the phone plugged in and dialing a single digit, i can hear some faint static noises in the background. Unfortunately, we recently had the phone provider check the line, and they insist it is fine and wants us to test with another phone (which we do not have access to).


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is your phone socket anything like these - the rest of the sections are worth a read also.

If your wiring doesn't conform to the UK's then don't disconnect anything other than the faceplate (if applicable) to access the test socket and you only need to unscrew that, leaving the wiring in situ.

Those are standard self tests that my ISP have us carry out before they would send an engineer out and as they also provide a modem/router as part of the contract - providing you're still under contract when/if a fault occurs, they will send you out another one upon request for test purposes which you would exchange if the original ISP supplied one was found to be defective.

Were they relying on their previous line check results or did they run another one when you reported the static noises ?


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

My phone socket looks somewhat different, and the modem/router isn't provided by the ISP.

Also, the phone line provider is different from my ISP.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I'm not using any filters, the modem is connected to the phone socket directly and i don't have the phone connected.


 i do not know the australian telephone system - but you do need to have filters on the telephone of some description to avoid the phone and DSL interfering 

I have looked at a few Australian Sites and they have the same filters as UK
C10 Communications - ADSL Filters

BUT not sure if you have a filter which covers the entire wiring

ADSL Filter - Compare Prices and Deals, Shop & Buy Online in Australia at MyShopping.com.au

even sale a travel pack for visitors to Australia
International Telephone Adapters visitors Australia, ADSL kits, mobile broadband Internet connection. 

Do you have a filter on the main telephone line into the house ?


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't have any filters connected at the moment, but i've been advised by my ISP that i only need a filter if i have the landline phone plugged in, which i do not.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I don't have any filters connected at the moment, but i've been advised by my ISP that i only need a filter if i have the landline phone plugged in


So you have NO phones or other devices connected to the telephone at all - no cordless phones , and so you are only using the phone line for ADSL broadband connection - is that correct


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, that's correct. The modem is already isolated.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

While I was going through my saved useful URLs, I came across this program which may help if it isn't down to the router - I think - as I can't remember if and when I tried it out last.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

don't forget we are only talking .5 mbps UPLOAD from paid for specs...


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tom : not sure how to use that one, it auto detected some strange ip address (might be isp's proxy server), and i dont think it could ping it correctly...

TP-Link thinks the line is at fault, TPG thinks its the modem. Neither side wants to send me a test modem to confirm it, and i don't have a spare modem to test with. Not sure how i'm supposed to proceed...it's almost like they want me to purchase another modem to test with...oh wait....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Does your modem have a log? If so, and you had line problems, you would see disconnects and renegociations or other similar errors pointing to line issues.

Take a look and tell us what you see.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just tried that program and it's only showing one Routepath and very little else when I click on it - I'll check it again in about an hour's time but with not having any problems, I may have nothing to compare.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, my isp applied a stability profile to the line....packet loss and uncorrectable errors have gone way down (but so has speed). Not seeing anything in the log other than these errors though :

Apr 6 04:01:47 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC= SRC=108.168.172.170 DST=60.241.171.170 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=242 ID=35398 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=29596 DPT=9349 WINDOW=512 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000 Apr 6 04:02:33 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC= SRC=97.93.96.211 DST=60.241.171.170 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=52 ID=17262 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=65155 DPT=6099 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000 Apr 6 04:02:36 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC= SRC=97.93.96.211 DST=60.241.171.170 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=52 ID=17632 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=65155 DPT=6099 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000 Apr 6 04:02:42 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC= SRC=97.93.96.211 DST=60.241.171.170 LEN=56 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=52 ID=18324 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=65155 DPT=6099 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000 Apr 6 04:03:07 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC= SRC=108.168.172.170 DST=60.241.171.170 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=241 ID=13079 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=29596 DPT=9350 WINDOW=512 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000 Apr 6 04:12:15 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC= SRC=97.93.96.211 DST=60.241.171.170 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=52 ID=20752 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=51216 DPT=6099 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000 Apr 6 04:23:02 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC= SRC=108.168.172.170 DST=60.241.171.170 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=242 ID=6225 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=29596 DPT=9365 WINDOW=512 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like someone is probing you on port [mostly] 8192, 512

Might want to share this info with your ISP and see what they have to say.


----------



## Question2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, we got another modem to test with, and the ISP sent a tech, who said that the fault was probably between the unit and the MDF.

We then called the real estate agent to try and get an electrician to have it fixed, but he blew us off and said it was not his problem...

Sigh, this just got more complicated.


----------

